
Sars-Cov-2 Is Mutating - mmaunder
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-53325771
======
seesawtron
Misleading title. The virus has been mutating ever since March when it was
discovered everywhere. The fact that it's mutation rate is much lower than
other past viruses we have seen is the key.

